# Stolen Decoys



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Spent a week in late October in Steele, ND and had all of our equipment stolen out of our trailer at the hotel - if anyone has any info, let me know or the Steele police department. Hopefully it was not a fellow sportsman! Has anybody else experienced this? I know I am a NR, but it is still wrong.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> I know I am a NR, but it is still wrong.


There is no good excuse for stealing another man's possesions!! Plain and simple!!!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

amen to that i dont care whether u are from MN, ND or SD or for that matter from texas. we are all hunters and share the same passion for the sport, instead of stealing your dekes id rather invite u to my blind.

lata, 2d


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

btw what part of SE MN u from???


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Wabasha


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I had all my field decoys, 10 dozen, stolen right out of my garage this year. I had thhe garage locked up and every thing. They broke a window out and took them while I was at work one night. I just can't believe that some one would do that. My household insurance covered most of it, but that's not the point. I really wish I would of came home and caught the lil' turds.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

We had our hunting cabin broken into this year, lost some super mag G&H decoys as well as power tools. Other people down there also got broken into, one guy lost every decoy he owned as well as other odds and ends. :******:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We are pretty careful when we go hunting, but it isn't 100% that they aren't going to take anything. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had a boat stolen on the river once and ever since then i am real cautious of where all my stuff is. you just can't trust people now a days.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your decoys. :run:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your dekes man, about the only thing that I have ever had stolen was my hunting spot on opening day with a crap load of geese in it.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :box:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Never personnally had any thing taken personally...except a few spots i guess :wink:

but my brothers had about 3-4 dozen goose silhouettes stolen out of their vehicle a few years ago.


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I had four bags of decoys stolen this year in Devil's Lake. Funny thing was there were about 5 other cars and boats in the parking lot that had a bunch of stuff out in the open and it didn't look like anything else was taken.

As usual a few ruin it for the majority. Just like people who trespass on posted land ruin it for everybody else.

I keep hoping my decoys will show up on Ebay and then maybe I'll just pick them up in person.


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

how was the hunting i nnorth dakota?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i have been fortunate to not have my stuff stolen, ppl have broke in to my house but the idiots took little thinks like calculators and pizzas :-? but they left the most expensive part......my guns. lucky for me....but if i ever found out who stole any of my hunting stuff they would be drinking there meals for the rest of there life.

P.S. IF YOU MESS WITH ONE HUNTER MORE THAN LIKELY YOU HAVE JUST MESSED WITH ALL THE HUNTERS.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

I was there from Oct 10-17 in Steele at the Lone Steer,Star whatever. We were fortunate not to have anything bothered, but it doesn't surprise me to hear it. I mean we saw a lot of "questionable" individuals around, not hunters, others that I didn't trust. The hunters all seem to have a help each other attitude which is good. We brought almost everthing into our room, at the end of day because of that. Sorry to hear of the loss, it makes me remember to be even more cautious if there again.

Sid


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that. I had all of my ice fishing equipment taken out of my garage last year. :******: 
I just resently baught a trailer for all my dekes and blinds with a good canvas tarp, but now after hearing all the stories I think I need to get me an enclosed trailer just to be safe. But Now were talkin' about a good chunk of change!!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

MALLARDWACKER,

Just to let you know more about the theft I experienced in Steele, ND in October I will add that they tried to get the trailer off the hitch but it was locked on. An enclosed locked trailer with a locking hitch is the only way to go. Best of Luck!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

People will steel what ever they want, if they want it bad enough they will do what ever it takes to get it. Doesnt take much to get a chain cutter or a drill to get a lock off.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

gb3 is right. it would only take about 3 seconds to get into that trailer with a bolt cutter.


----------

